# Uber - time to pay up and come clean



## Ka Mate (Aug 12, 2020)

We all knew Uber was showing artificial losses, time to...


At this point it seems like American Uber drivers are essentially subsidizing UK Uber drivers since UK drivers now classified as employees entitled to all the perks benefits guaranteed ‘on the clock’ pay etc. So Scruber has to stick it to the U.S. drivers to compensate.




www.uberpeople.net


----------

